# I will buy you same clothes that he has



## FlyingBird

*i will buy you same clothes that he have.
*
how would you say that in turkish?
please best way to say that.


my try:

sana giysilerinin aynılarını alacağım.
sana giysilerinin hepsinin aynısını alacağım.

cümlelerim doğru mu?


----------



## adelan

FlyingBird said:


> i will buy you same clothes that he *has*



Sana, *onun* giysilerinin aynısını/aynılarını alacağım. You have to use "onun" to avoid ambiguity since "sana giysilerinin aynılarını alacağım" could also mean "i will buy you same clothes that you have"


----------



## FlyingBird

adelan said:


> Sana, *onun* giysilerinin aynısını/aynılarını alacağım. You have to use "onun" to avoid ambiguity since "sana giysilerinin aynılarını alacağım" could also mean "i will buy you same clothes that you have"


i know that, but i didnt put onun cause i already put sana.

So how its possible to be *'i will buy you same clothes that you have'?*


----------



## Rallino

Sana sendeki giysilerin aynılarını alacağım.
Sana senin giysilerinin aynılarını alacağım.


----------



## adelan

"onun" means "his", "sana" means "to you" thus irrelevant.

No it is not possible. This is one of the major lessons in Turkish grammar which is "ambiguity". It is so easy to understand with this example in fact.

If you say "sana giysilerinin aynılarını alacağım", first and foremost I would interpret as "i will buy you same clothes that *you have*" since you haven't mentioned the owner of clothes in the sentence.

(Onun) giysileri and (Senin) giysilerin is different BUT if you put -in suffix for this case they will be 

(Onun) giysileri-n-in and (Senin) giysilerin-in will be the same as "giysilerinin" what we call ambiguity.

Therefore I always suggest you to use "onun" for this case and the cases having same words to emphasize "his/her/your" and to prevent to be misunderstood.

Finally, if you would say "araba-sı-nın aynısını alacağım" you don't have to use "onun" for instance


----------



## FlyingBird

sana giysilerinin aynılarını alacağım (why would someone buy same clothes to person if person own that clothes already)?

thats why i say it is more logicaly that it mean 'i will buy you same clothes that he/she have'

but i know that it can mean both.

thanks for explanations.


----------



## adelan

With pleasure FlyingBird. 

By the way, this ambiguity subject is always being asked in exams and maybe half of native Turkish speakers can identify ambiguity. 

If you desire to study further, the main topic is "anlatım bozuklukları". You may search it and you're gonna find some tests regarding this subject.


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> sana giysilerinin aynılarını alacağım (why would someone buy same clothes to person if person own that clothes already)?
> 
> thats why i say it is more logicaly that it mean 'i will buy you same clothes that he/she have'



Let's assume that he/she has lost his/her suitcase in the airport or somewhere else. Or I caused his/her clothes to ruin, maybe.
So I might say _"I will buy you the same clothes you have/had." _


----------

